# Last Resort and 666 Park Ave Cancelled



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Both will air their 13 episode orders.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2012/11/16/last-resort-666-cancelled/


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

That means 6 more episode of Last Resort which might end up being just about perfect considering the subject. Would have really been a stretch to see it go beyond one season. Though many here would say it's gone on long enough already.

Never saw 666 - all the episodes are still on the TiVo. Was planning on doing a marathon but not sure whether I will bother now or not. Any advice on whether it's still worth watching or not?


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

I like Last Resort, never seen 666. Hopefully it will at least "end."


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I deleted all off 666 off my Tivo this morning. I still have them on my laptop, but I think I'll just kill it.

Ya I hope Last Resort gets some sort of ending, not great show, but it's been ok.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

buckeyenut said:


> I like Last Resort, never seen 666. Hopefully it will at least "end."


The article said that ABC is retaining the option to pick up either show for next season, which would be hard to do if a show "ended."

The only way I can see either show having a firm conclusion is if its producers can somehow convince ABC that having an ending would increase its chances of being considered a miniseries for Emmy purposes (it has happened).


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> The article said that ABC is retaining the option to pick up either show for next season, which would be hard to do if a show "ended."
> 
> The only way I can see either show having a firm conclusion is if its producers can somehow convince ABC that having an ending would increase its chances of being considered a miniseries for Emmy purposes (it has happened).


Ugh. Time to get caught up on Revolution


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I fear they won't wrap up Last Resort.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

We dropped Last Resort after the second or third episode, I think. Just didn't grab either of us.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Wow, I just deleted "Last Resort" off my DVR last night. I think I got to episode 3 and just fell behind...


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I fear they won't wrap up Last Resort.


Tweet from Shawn Ryan tonight:

Shawn Ryan ‏@ShawnRyanTV
News is true. No Back 9 for #LastResort. We will film and and air all 13 episodes. We're going to give you no-holds barred kick-ass ending.

I am so sorry to see this show die. It was one of my favorite new shows.

I have been watching 666 as well, but it didn't hook me like Last Resort.

I will finish out both of them, especially Last Resort based on the promise above...


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I'm behind an episode or two of Last Resort but I'm really digging the show. Sorry to see it not get a pick up.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

rhuntington3 said:


> Last Resort but I'm really digging the show. (


yeah me too!

it was probably my favorite of the new season. 
i hope it gets a resolution.


----------



## Polcamilla (Nov 7, 2001)

I wonder if the superstorm damage to the set of 666 was a factor in the decision to cancel it?


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Polcamilla said:


> I wonder if the superstorm damage to the set of 666 was a factor in the decision to cancel it?


I think the fact that it kinda sucked might be a factor.

But what do I know...I am still watching waiting for it to unsuck...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I hadn't started watching 666 yet, but I really like Last Resort.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> I think the fact that it kinda sucked might be a factor.
> 
> But what do I know...I am still watching waiting for it to unsuck...


What, 666 or the Jets?  (Patriots fan)


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm current on both of these, and I enjoyed them both. Sorry to hear the news.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Not the first time Braugher's been in something (Gideon's Crossing) which was too good to be a hit on network TV.

With him being a big part of why it was good.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Didn't RTFA, but what do they have to fill the timeslots with? Seems like this year, there are slim pickings for new shows.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Last Resort had promise, but, honestly the last ep or two started to lose me...debating whether to even stick with it to the end.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Polcamilla said:


> I wonder if the superstorm damage to the set of 666 was a factor in the decision to cancel it?


See below.



nyny523 said:


> I think the fact that it kinda sucked might be a factor.


Ratings sucked, nothing to do with the storm.



mattack said:


> Didn't RTFA, but what do they have to fill the timeslots with? Seems like this year, there are slim pickings for new shows.


They have Red Widow and Zero Hour to replace these two.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> Last Resort had promise, but, honestly the last ep or two started to lose me...debating whether to even stick with it to the end.


I'm sensing network interference in the last two episodes.
It's too bad, I thought that Last Resort had a lot of potential and it's probably worth it just for Andre Braugher alone.

I also liked 666 Park Avenue.
I applaud that they are trying to do something different and Terry O'Quinn is great in it.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Guess Terry O'Quinn can come back to Hawaii five-0. I don't think they killed him off..


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I was going to kill the two eps of Last Resort I have on the TiVo but I think I'll watch all 13 we get since it looks like we'll get an ending.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> Guess Terry O'Quinn can come back to Hawaii five-0. I don't think they killed him off..


A shame they left that opening.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

buckeyenut said:


> Ugh. Time to get caught up on Revolution


We like the show.Sorry to see Andre Braugher go.

Time to get caught up on Revolution.Ugh.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll watch Last Resort to the end, since they will actually get to wrap it up.

666 is boring to me, but my wife likes it.

Revolution would be better if it made sense. Why would bullets fire but the engine in an old car or generator wouldn't? How does no power make a spark fail to happen? Dumb.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Arcady said:


> Revolution would be better if it made sense. Why would bullets fire but the engine in an old car or generator wouldn't?


Maybe they're just out of gas.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Boy, Shawn Ryan has had a run of bad luck for a talented guy. Obviously _The Shield_ ran for a long time and ended on his terms, but his followups _Chicago Code_ and _Last Resort_, both decent shows with real promise, didn't even get a full season. And then there's _Terriers_, one of TV's best shows right from the start, that didn't get a second season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> Boy, Shawn Ryan has had a run of bad luck for a talented guy. Obviously _The Shield_ ran for a long time and ended on his terms, but his followups _Chicago Code_ and _Last Resort_, both decent shows with real promise, didn't even get a full season. And then there's _Terriers_, one of TV's best shows right from the start, that didn't get a second season.


Of the three, the cancellation of Terriers was the biggest shame.

That show was flat out awesome.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

DougF said:


> We dropped Last Resort after the second or third episode, I think. Just didn't grab either of us.


I lasted til the 3rd episode. My military boyfriend couldn't get into it saying it was unrealistic.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MLR930 said:


> I lasted til the 3rd episode. My military boyfriend couldn't get into it saying it was unrealistic.


Who needs realistic? It's got Andre Braugher. I'd tune in to watch him read the phone book out loud.

Better yet, just to watch him play someone reading the phone book to himself with a close-up on his face.

Now if you want unrealistic there's always the "physics and chemistry work in some case but not others" premise behind Revolution.

(If battery acid doesn't pull electrons from the anode and shove them toward the cathode, then our bodies, and every other living thing, quit working as well.)


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

MLR930 said:


> I lasted til the 3rd episode. My military boyfriend couldn't get into it saying it was unrealistic.


I served on USS Nevada, an Ohio class boomer. I went through USMC TBS (USMC basic officer infantry school) at Quantico. I can get past the unrealistic stuff. He must just not like it. Or wants to shut your mouth, turn off the tv, and go to bed.  Just sayin'.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MLR930 said:


> I lasted til the 3rd episode. My military boyfriend couldn't get into it saying it was unrealistic.


Considering the introduction of a Seaman named Kowalski in the last episode, I suspect that some of the writers are basing their knowledge of Naval submarine operations on Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea reruns.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Considering the introduction of a Seaman named Kowalski in the last episode, I suspect that some of the writers are basing their knowledge of Naval submarine operations on Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea reruns.


Nah. They wouldn't know that. That was too long ago. It's Hunt for Red October and Crimson Tide.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

JYoung said:


> Considering the introduction of a Seaman named Kowalski in the last episode, I suspect that some of the writers are basing their knowledge of Naval submarine operations on Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea reruns.


Didn't FDR sneak in a New Deal invisible stealth amendment to the Constitution (while distracting everyone by making us think he was trying to pack the Supreme Court) that introduced a federal mandate that every Hollywood depiction of the military had to include an enlisted man named Kowalski?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I watch both but now I am thinking I may just finish up Last Resort and cut 666 Park Avenue loose right now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Maui said:


> I watch both but now I am thinking I may just finish up Last Resort and cut 666 Park Avenue loose right now.


I haven't started 666 yet, is there anyway to give me a feel for what it's about and whether I'd like it without massive spoilerism?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

unitron said:


> I haven't started 666 yet, is there anyway to give me a feel for what it's about and whether I'd like it without massive spoilerism?


It is definitely supernatural and the plots seem to deal with the history of the building, and Terry O'Quinn as the owner of the building seems to have the ability to make things happen for his guests, very much in the "be careful what you wish for" vein.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Maui said:


> It is definitely supernatural and the plots seem to deal with the history of the building, and Terry O'Quinn as the owner of the building seems to have the ability to make things happen for his guests, very much in the "be careful what you wish for" vein.


So kind of Fantasy Island, the Malcolm McDowell version?

"De taxicab! De taxicab!"


----------



## kimsan (Jan 23, 2002)

unitron said:


> Didn't FDR sneak in a New Deal invisible stealth amendment to the Constitution (while distracting everyone by making us think he was trying to pack the Supreme Court) that introduced a federal mandate that every Hollywood depiction of the military had to include an enlisted man named Kowalski?


Hollywood chose to subvert the mandate and would relgated Kowalski to bit parts and mail call scenes


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> So kind of Fantasy Island, the Malcolm McDowell version?
> 
> "De taxicab! De taxicab!"


Not so much.

Not guest; residents. It's a high-end apartment building, and it seems that to an extent once you sign the lease, you're in forever. There are guest stars, but mostly it's regular and recurring cast. Even the broad outlines of what's going on haven't really come into focus yet; they seem to be playing a very large, long game. Which is unfortunate; at this point I'd say there's almost mo chance that there will be any decent resolution.

I'd say 666 is a much better show than Last Resort, but then again I'd say most shows are much better than LR, which I have concluded is just plain awful. Even _with _Andre Bragher.


----------



## Merrier (Jul 20, 2005)

This figures. Those are the only two shows from this season we both watch. 

I really enjoy 666. It's different from anything else on, so that makes it right up my alley. I guess all my unresolved questions will end up staying that way.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Not so much.
> 
> Not guest; residents. It's a high-end apartment building, and it seems that to an extent once you sign the lease, you're in forever. There are guest stars, but mostly it's regular and recurring cast. Even the broad outlines of what's going on haven't really come into focus yet; they seem to be playing a very large, long game. Which is unfortunate; at this point I'd say there's almost mo chance that there will be any decent resolution.
> 
> I'd say 666 is a much better show than Last Resort, but then again I'd say most shows are much better than LR, which I have concluded is just plain awful. Even _with _Andre Bragher.


I read this forum to save valuable time in my life by avoiding tempting looking but awful shows. I'm a big Bragher fan.
Thank you.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

ABC should simply plan some 13 episode shows. Both the ideas from Last Resort and 666 feel like they could've told a good story had they been timeboxed from the start. 666 has obviously opened up this huge story with a million tentacles that will never get resolved. When I stopped watching Last Resort a few weeks ago it was already reaching insanity in an apparent attempt to slow down the story and fill time. 

Instead of assuming every pilot they pick up is going to run 10 seasons, the networks should instead assume from the start that it is going to fail after a half a season.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

ElJay said:


> ABC should simply plan some 13 episode shows. Both the ideas from Last Resort and 666 feel like they could've told a good story had they been timeboxed from the start. 666 has obviously opened up this huge story with a million tentacles that will never get resolved. When I stopped watching Last Resort a few weeks ago it was already reaching insanity in an apparent attempt to slow down the story and fill time.
> 
> Instead of assuming every pilot they pick up is going to run 10 seasons, the networks should instead assume from the start that it is going to fail after a half a season.


While I don't necessarily agree with your last point, I do agree that one of the big reasons that cable dramas have been better than network dramas is that they have shorter seasons.

Most cable dramas have a 10 or 12 episode season - so they are able to pack more story and less fluff into each episode. I would prefer to see shorter seasons and more different types of shows on the networks than have them stretch some of the stuff they have over 22 episodes, which often dilutes the product.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

philw1776 said:


> I read this forum to save valuable time in my life by avoiding tempting looking but awful shows. I'm a big Bragher fan.
> Thank you.


I wanted to like it, but I never really cared for Julie Chen as the host.


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

danterner said:


> I wanted to like it, but I never really cared for Julie Chen as the host.


LOL. Sorry to say it took me a few minutes to catch on.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Really enjoying Last Resort, despite the oddity that was the most recent episode. Will definitely watch to the end. Hoping that knowing it's not renewed in enough time will allow them to go out with a bang.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

So everything isn't in the can for Last Resort? I thought there was no way we get a wrap up. Is that wrong?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really enjoying Last Resort, despite the oddity that was the most recent episode. Will definitely watch to the end. Hoping that knowing it's not renewed in enough time will allow them to go out with a bang.


I like Last Resort as well, despite it getting a bit convoluted and difficult to follow. They have built in a level of tension in a lot of these episodes that I have not seen since Lost. But since I liked it, I knew it wouldn't last

I have not seen 666 nor did it look like something I'd be interested in. So no loss for me there.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

whitson77 said:


> So everything isn't in the can for Last Resort? I thought there was no way we get a wrap up. Is that wrong?


No, it's not all in the can yet. Everything I have read said they are going to be able to give it an ending.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

laria said:


> No, it's not all in the can yet. Everything I have read said they are going to be able to give it an ending.


So Serrat can die an agonizing death? We can always hope. :up:


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I won't miss 666 that much. It has been good filler but with the return of American Horror Story I no longer need it to fill my horror needs (not that it ever really did). Also, there's only so many times I can comment on the weird proportions of the lead actress.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Also, there's only so many times I can comment on the weird proportions of the lead actress.


TTIUWP.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

You mean this?


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Useless, worthless... tomato tomahto.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> I won't miss 666 that much...there's only so many times I can comment on the weird proportions of the lead actress.


Vannessa Williams?


----------



## GAViewer (Oct 18, 2007)

DevdogAZ said:


> Really enjoying Last Resort, despite the oddity that was the most recent episode. Will definitely watch to the end. Hoping that knowing it's not renewed in enough time will allow them to go out with a bang.


I am hoping it ends with global thermonuclear war.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

GAViewer said:


> I am hoping it ends with global thermonuclear war.


Either that, or tic-tac-toe.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

busyba said:


> Either that, or tic-tac-toe.


[Tinny voice]
The only way to win is not to play.
[/Tinny voice]


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> [Tinny voice]
> The only way to win is not to play.
> [/Tinny voice]


Or to play, and to crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or to play, and to crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.


That movie was the year before.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

loubob57 said:


> That movie was the year before.


I was searching my brain for an early-80s joke to incorporate into that post, but couldn't come up with one. It would have been easier if both movies were 1982...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

cmontyburns said:


> TTIUWP.


Here's something close to what I mean. When it's a moving picture she looks even weirder. Her head is huge and she is ridiculously thin. On the up side, in the show she can wear dresses with a neckline so plunging that the captain in 20,000 leagues under the sea mistakes the dress for a giant squid.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Every actor has a Big Head but not as big as Jay Leno's....lol
I could care less if they cancel these shows, I thought they were both bad but I watched then for something to watch. As long as they keep Grim on.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

unitron said:


> I haven't started 666 yet, is there anyway to give me a feel for what it's about and whether I'd like it without massive spoilerism?


i view it as a 'sell your soul to the devil' show, with terry oquinn playing the role of the devil or the devil's advocate, and the hotel is his domain. the show delves into the history of the hotel, which somehow o'quinn is tied to...

decent show... the pilot got me hooked, and as the episodes go on, i'm less and less interested, but i keep watching it because i need to see how it ends...

like jericho.

and last resort.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I would have liked to watch Last Resort but it's on at an impossible time for me: I only have one TiVo with two tuners.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I have been recording Last Resort with intention of watching it on a long weekend. I guess I should have been doing the same with Revolution but I just couldn't get into it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

http://tvline.com/2012/11/21/last-resort-666-park-avenue-series-finale-spoilers/



> Last Resort and 666 Park Avenue will not leave viewers hanging. Despite ABC pulling the plug on the freshman dramas last week, the brains behind both shows tell TVLine that they were given enough time to turn their respective swan songs into series finales. We have time to tweak, confirms Last Resort creator Shawn Ryan, adding that Episode 13 will indeed function as a full-fledged series finale.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

astrohip said:


> http://tvline.com/2012/11/21/last-resort-666-park-avenue-series-finale-spoilers/


Good for them.

I'll miss 666 - but Last Resort simply didn't have any legs. They put themselves in a position where there are only so many possible story lines of interest.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

ADG said:


> I'll miss 666 - but Last Resort simply didn't have any legs. They put themselves in a position where there are only so many possible story lines of interest.


People have said that on several occasions but I don't think it's true if the writers were creative enough (which they're not).

They could easily have added a Pegasus story arc where another vessel joins them. That would 3 or 4 episodes right there.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

squint said:


> People have said that on several occasions but I don't think it's true if the writers were creative enough (which they're not).
> 
> They could easily have added a Pegasus story arc where another vessel joins them. That would 3 or 4 episodes right there.


It's been getting boring and outright silly already (silly, even given the basic premise). I've been a fan of Andre Braugher's since Homicide and it's a shame they haven't been able to find a worthy vehicle for him - one that would resonate with a large fan base. You know what I think might have been a great idea? They brought Sherlock to CBS as a modern day character with an Asian female as Watson. If they were going that far astray from Conan Doyle anyway, wouldn't it have been interesting if they had cast Braugher as Sherlock? Think about it - he could he could have brought a whole new dimension to the role (not to say Johnny Lee Miller isn't doing a great job, but still......).

Anyway, I wanted to like Last Resort but as I said I've found the plots and writing silly and I understand why fans aren't flocking to it.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Does any show on ABC that is on Sunday 10pm even make it a full season?
Just like NBC on Mondays 10pm all the shows get cancelled. Do people stop watching TV at 10pm. Maybe they would be better off showing 20/20 at that time.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

reddice said:


> Does any show on ABC that is on Sunday 10pm even make it a full season?
> Just like NBC on Mondays 10pm all the shows get cancelled. Do people stop watching TV at 10pm. Maybe they would be better off showing 20/20 at that time.


Over the last several years, the ratings for 10 pm shows on all networks have declined sharply. Most experts attribute this to tougher competition from cable at that time, as well as people using DVRs to watch stuff they recorded earlier in the evening.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Maybe that is why FOX and CW don't even bother with a 10PM time slot and just show local news.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

do you want to play a game?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Networks really need to come to the realization that a lot of people now don't watch TV live anymore.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

What are the "live +3 numbers" (or whatever they call it) for these late shows?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> What are the "live +3 numbers" (or whatever they call it) for these late shows?


It adds the people who watch it within 3 days to the live number. While DVR viewers for the most part don't count for ratings purposes, within 3 days does get a special count. After that, you (we) are invisible to the networks.

That's also how many days the Lions fans are gonna be complaining about that call.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

astrohip said:


> That's also how many *years* the Lions fans are gonna be complaining about that call.


FYP!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

madscientist said:


> FYP!


better..


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> It adds the people who watch it within 3 days to the live number. While DVR viewers for the most part don't count for ratings purposes, within 3 days does get a special count. After that, you (we) are invisible to the networks.
> 
> That's also how many days the Lions fans are gonna be complaining about that call.


I know what it means. I was wondering what the numbers were.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I know what it means. I was wondering what the numbers were.


Those numbers aren't as widely publicized. Usually they're only available from a network press release, and the networks only issue those press releases when they have good news.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> I know what it means. I was wondering what the numbers were.


Oops, sorry 'bout that.

I'll see if I can dig up some ratings. Lots of info in the ratings thread (although not much Live+3).


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

TVBTN provides Live +7 and on Nov 5, Last Resort pulled a 1.7 Live +SD and a 2.5 Live +7. Take from that what you will.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.deadline.com/2012/12/abc...dings-apt-23-in-sunday-10-pm-slot-in-january/

The remaining episodes of '666' will be burned off this summer.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> http://www.deadline.com/2012/12/abc...dings-apt-23-in-sunday-10-pm-slot-in-january/
> 
> The remaining episodes of '666' will be burned off this summer.


Bleh..


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Interesting that they are treating it that way. Last Resort finishes its final three in January. That is good, I want to see the rest of the story and burning it off at its normal time means people won't have to look for it.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Sounds to me like they are more concerned about jettisoning Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B-----.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Sounds to me like they are more concerned about jettisoning Happy Endings and Don't Trust the B-----.


That wouldn't be a surprise, since the ratings for both are pretty bad (but worse for "DTtB"). However, the first line of that story said "With ABCs Tuesday comedy block gone in mid-March," so it appears that there wasn't going to be a good timeslot for those shows past February anyway, so this is a way to get them all aired without having to push them to the summer.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I guess I was only one of a few select that watched 666. I feel like I've been thrown under the bus making us wait till Summer. A big middle finger to ABC!


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Kamakzie said:


> I guess I was only one of a few select that watched 666. I feel like I've been thrown under the bus making us wait till Summer. A big middle finger to ABC!


I was watching it but stopped when I heard it was cancelled. I have kept up with Last Resort though since they said they would resolve it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> I guess I was only one of a few select that watched 666. I feel like I've been thrown under the bus making us wait till Summer. A big middle finger to ABC!


I watched it and enjoyed it, too.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I wonder if these will continue to air in Canada in January. If so, I can finish and be done. I'll forget about it by summer.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Arcady said:


> I wonder if these will continue to air in Canada in January. If so, I can finish and be done. I'll forget about it by summer.


Good point.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Arcady said:


> I wonder if these will continue to air in Canada in January. If so, I can finish and be done. I'll forget about it by summer.


Perhaps not a concern in Canada, but ABC has a history of forgetting about these promises as well.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

ElJay said:


> Perhaps not a concern in Canada, but ABC has a history of forgetting about these promises as well.


Recently?

I lose track, but name a few. I remember they held good with Life On Mars. Flash Forward too.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Family said:


> Recently?
> 
> I lose track, but name a few. I remember they held good with Life On Mars. Flash Forward too.


Did they wrap Flash Forward or just dump the last episodes online?

Anybody remember if all the episodes of Traveller aired?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

unitron said:


> Did they wrap Flash Forward or just dump the last episodes online?
> 
> Anybody remember if all the episodes of Traveller aired?


Both shows finished their orders on the network. Traveller ended with a cliffhanger, but that was a writer decision, not because the network didn't air all the episodes.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> Both shows finished their orders on the network. Traveller ended with a cliffhanger, but that was a writer decision, not because the network didn't air all the episodes.


But did FF reach any kind of "explanation of what happened" type ending?

I can't remember if I still have any episodes left to watch or not, or if I missed recording any.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like watching the Canadian versions of shows anyway. Recently the president's speech screwed up a recording of the Simpsons, so I got a copy from Canada. I forgot how nice it is to watch a show without a bunch of moving ads and crap all over the bottom of the screen throughout the entire show.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

unitron said:


> But did FF reach any kind of "explanation of what happened" type ending?


I don't think they explained it, but they did manage to avoid the calamity of a second Blackout by making sure everyone was prepared for it before it hit, so the main "mission" of season one was accomplished.

There was also a cliffhanger with regards to whether or not Agent Stabler survived the Blackout.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Please someone bump this thread when 666 airs a new ep in Canada


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Episodes 10 and 11 of '666' are now available via magical means.

It might be a little difficult finding them on usenet indexing sites because the uploader named the files with random numbers. Many indexers are not handling them properly. You might have to search multiple indexers to find them.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> Episodes 10 and 11 of '666' are now available via magical means.
> 
> It might be a little difficult finding them on usenet indexing sites because the uploader named the files with random numbers. Many indexers are not handling them properly. You might have to search multiple indexers to find them.


Hopefully 12 and 13 come out soon as well.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> Hopefully 12 and 13 come out soon as well.


For those that are interested, episodes 12 and 13 of '666' are available via magical means. So far, only in SD.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

&#8230;are they eventually going to air?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

According to the cancellation notice, yes, but they didn't say when. Probably in the summer.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

(bump)
Anyone else watch the end of 666 Park Avenue? Spoilers, just in case...


Spoiler



I wonder how much of the episode was changed when it was announced that the show was cancelled - especially as the episode's title was "Lazarus, Part 1".

I wouldn't be surprised if the only change was the whole "One Year Later" thing at the end; otherwise, why brick up the playwright and his wife without having them "absorbed" into the hotel walls as well? I have a feeling they would have escaped somehow at the start of Season 2.

"New Order"? Really?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

That Don Guy said:


> (bump)
> Anyone else watch the end of 666 Park Avenue? Spoilers, just in case...
> * SPOILER *


Of the cancelled shows, this is the only one I've resumed watching. But I'm a few episodes behind, so I don't want to click your spoiler yet. I'm kind of on the fence as to whether I should bail. Did it have an ending, or does it just stop? If there's some sort of closure I'll keep watching.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

There is some sort of closure so you're not left completely hanging.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I thought this was "not bad" and better than series like Revolution. I'm not broken up it's been canceled, but was happy to see it for a year.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

danterner said:


> Of the cancelled shows, this is the only one I've resumed watching. But I'm a few episodes behind, so I don't want to click your spoiler yet. I'm kind of on the fence as to whether I should bail. Did it have an ending, or does it just stop? If there's some sort of closure I'll keep watching.


Interesting, 
I found that since they returned for the burn-off that I'm less interested in 666, on the other hand Zero Hour has just continued to ratchet up the batsh*t crazy ration and I'm having a blast with it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> Interesting,
> I found that since they returned for the burn-off that I'm less interested in 666, on the other hand Zero Hour has just continued to ratchet up the batsh*t crazy ration and I'm having a blast with it.


Yeah, Zero Hour (IMO) got better the first episode back, and just kept getting better the rest of the way. [VERY general comments on how the rest of the series shapes up; no specific spoilers]


Spoiler



It kind of fell apart at the very end, but until then it got to be a really fun, interesting show.

666 was just what it always was. And I suppose if they'd kept ZH on the air, the people it had already lost weren't coming back anyway and there would be little chance of gaining new audience. I can't even say it deserved a better shot, because it really did seem just silly in those initial episodes, and that was a fatal flaw. But I wish they had found a way to make it work straight out of the gate.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Avoiding the whole thread in case of spoilers but did Last Resort wrap up properly. I'd like to watch it if it did.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

JohnB1000 said:


> Avoiding the whole thread in case of spoilers but did Last Resort wrap up properly. I'd like to watch it if it did.


It felt really rushed (obviously I guess ) but yes, it did.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I recently watched Jericho, now that was a rushed finish


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

So are all the episodes burned off for 666 and ZH? Not sure I want to jump back in.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

LlamaLarry said:


> So are all the episodes burned off for 666 and ZH? Not sure I want to jump back in.


For sure 666 is done.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Zero Hour still has 5 episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

laria said:


> Zero Hour still has 5 episodes.


Oops...

Well, I guess what I said isn't really spoilery, but just in case...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Zero Hour still has 5 episodes.





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Oops...
> 
> Well, I guess what I said isn't really spoilery, but just in case...


I was going to say there are 4 left as of this week. I started to reply and realized you spoilered that comment that I'd already read, thankfully it wasn't overly spoilery when I first read it


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> I was going to say there are 4 left as of this week. I started to reply and realized you spoilered that comment that I'd already read, thankfully it wasn't overly spoilery when I first read it


Oops, me count bad.  I counted the ones left on wikipedia, and somehow came out with 6 (?!), then noticed that one of the ones with no info had actually aired the day before, and changed it to 5.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

laria said:


> Oops, me count bad.  I counted the ones left on wikipedia, and somehow came out with 6 (?!), then noticed that one of the ones with no info had actually aired the day before, and changed it to 5.




This week was S01E09 and there are 13 listed, so that's 4 more that we can look forward to, I'm actually enjoying waiting for them even though I know I could get them all via magical sources.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

This talk of show burn off reminds me of something I've wondered for a while, and have considered starting a thread about.. but I'll tangent here.

Does anybody have an idea of the MOST episodes of a show that was made that ended up being burned off in the summer?

I am purposely making specific criteria. I'm really mostly curious about shows that DIDN'T air during the regular season. For example, "Family Tools". It was a *mildly* amusing show that I presume was NOT intended for a summer run, and had 10 episodes. That's pretty darn many.

Did any shows *not* air during the regular season and end up burning off with more? If you do count Zero Hour, we have at least 13 as the high count now (including eps that aired during the main season).


----------

